# Question



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

How early after sex do the usual 1st signs/symptoms of implantation show up if it took place?..Can it show right on the next day or that usually not come until a week or more later ?What are some of your symptoms/signs of implantation?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

A little education on how you get pregnant:

You are not fertile 100% of your cycle. You are fertile about 4-6 days.
You ovulate at some point around 2 weeks before your next period is due. Not always, some women it is different and sometimes you can ovulate later due to stress/sickness which is why you can have your period so-called-late without being pregnant.

Now, you can get pregnant from sex 3-5 days before to about 1 day after ovulation happens.

To maximize your chances you would want to have sex sometime 2 days before to the day of ovulation.

Conception happens shortly after ovulation or within 24 hours if the sperm find the egg in time.

The egg lasts about 24 hours, but sperm can live for up to 5 days which is why having sex before you ovulate can cause you to get pregnant but only up to 1 day after you ovulate.

After conception happens, the cells will start to multiply and about 30 hours later it will be large enough to implant, however it will not usually implant that soon. Implantation tends to happen around 7 days after ovulation happens.

You only have around a 25-30% chance of pregnancy if you do everything right any given cycle even in a perfectly healthy couple.

So, to answer your question, you would get signs of implantation anywhere from 30 hours to 2 weeks after having sex if pregnancy is achieved.

Signs of implantation:
well there arent really any.
some say a bit of spotting is a sign. It could also be normal pre-period spotting.
Any other symptom short of a positive pregnancy test can also be attributed to high progesterone levels (nausea, tender breasts, cramping, no period, etc.) which happen before your period comes anyway or to psychosomatic symptoms, which many many women get when they have any chance of pregnancy at all.

In the end, the only way you can ever know you are pregnant is a positive pregnancy test (or an ultrasound later in pregnancy or if you are one of the few women who never see their doctor and think absence of period is normal, the moment you have a baby lol)


----------

